
$1,596/MRR in 48h - fairpx
https://medium.com/@fairpixelsco/how-we-launched-a-new-service-and-got-to-1-596-mrr-in-48-hours-1c5c1b8ca5f0#.2mcjh643s
======
sharemywin
I swear I saw this a couple of days ago. Is there an update from 48hrs?

